# replace canon xsi with video



## canonhusband (Mar 3, 2012)

My wife has a canon xsi. The kit 18-55, a 50mm 1.8, 55-250 and a 430 flash.

She is getting pretty good with her equipment (particularly with people). Is about ready to make an upgrade.

She wants a camera the will do video as well, for the kids. We were talking about the 7d. 

Should she wait for the new 7d or does anyone have better suggestions to do video as well.

She wants the AF on the video to keep up as well.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2012)

HDDSLR's have video, but None of the Canon models have continuous AF during video, and are pretty useless for taking videos of the kids running around, or soccer games, etc. 

You are better off with a point and shoot that does video, the G1 X, or a Sony or Nikon V1, J1 for example. There are more very good ones, I just can't name them all off the top of my head.


----------

